# Anybody here who owns an ALLIGATOR GAR?



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Alligator Gars measuring 8 inches are being sold in my place for like 20 bucks!







They're selling out like pancakes here.

Just want to get more information from you pros on how to take care of an ALLIGATOR GAR.

Thanks!

Here's a sample picture of it when it grows big...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

your telling me you understand their capable size but yet you still want some?

you must be filthy rich, what size tanks you got? 10,000 gallons?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fair chance its not a true 'alligator' gar, probably spotted or florida gar instead, which only get 2 feet I believe. The pic you posted has already been displayed on this forum before too. You can tell if its an alligator gar by checking its teeth. True alligator gar have a double row of teeth, one row on the outside of the mouth and another row immeditately behind the first row. Other gar species dont have this double row of teeth.

The Smaller gar species can be kept for life in tanks of at least 240g capacity. Alligator gar need a 10,000g pond as peacocok has already said.

Gar do fine when fed shrimp/pellets/store-bought fish/etc. Don't house gar with aggressive fish, as gar are prone to being bullied and killed by mean fish.

Unfortunately I'd be willing to bet that since the gar are being sold so quickly, they are going into undersized tanks, where they will grow stunted, deformed, and lead short and miserable lives.

Why dont you remove that picture so that the thread window doesnt get all messed up; we all know what gar look like and most of us have seen that pic already anyways.

It sounds to me like you're just a stupid f*cking kid who's trying to impress someone. Well, you arent. And why did you post this in the Scientific Discussion anyway? Is this a science-related thread? No. More like a thread started by some idiot who's trying to show off a pic that's been on the internet for 2 years already. All I can really say is that I hope a dumbass like yourself doesn't go out and buy one of these fish to stick in a 75g with all the piranhas and snakeheads you already have crammed in there.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why is this in scientific discussion?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why did you make that stupid post?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOLOL!!!!! holy hell!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tankbusters and Bottom Dwellers_*

Oh, and P45: just shut the f*ck up, will ya...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm just telling the truth like it is. First he tries putting up cartoon porn in the pics forum, now he's posting this garbage up like he thinks he's fuckin cool or something.
In any event, his question has been answered, ought to lock the thread


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i never seen that pic and glad he put it up nothing wrong with that


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i never seen that pic and glad he put it up nothing wrong with that


 me nether, kinda glad i did see it cause it will make people who want to get these gars think again

is there a smaller gar species that stay under 18"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i also highly doubt it if you are selling alligator gars. probly the spotted gars or something like that, those are every where in illinois. and lu, needlenose gars only get about a foot long







. i had one in a 55g for a while, all it ate was guppies though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

needlenose gars aren't true gars though, not related


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

really, i didnt know that







then i dont know oif any gars under 18"


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

dis aint stupid
i never seen such a monster


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> really, i didnt know that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 because there aren't any


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn I'm getting sick of that dumb hick pic,
Here is a living fish thats treated well and shown with respect.








I've stated to many times now my opinion on keeping this fish
I'm sick of repeating myself so not bothering.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Why dont you remove that picture so that the thread window doesnt get all messed up; we all know what gar look like and most of us have seen that pic already anyways.
> 
> It sounds to me like you're just a stupid f*cking kid who's trying to impress someone. Well, you arent. And why did you post this in the Scientific Discussion anyway? Is this a science-related thread? No. More like a thread started by some idiot who's trying to show off a pic that's been on the internet for 2 years already. All I can really say is that I hope a dumbass like yourself doesn't go out and buy one of these fish to stick in a 75g with all the piranhas and snakeheads you already have crammed in there.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Completely unrelated to your "post", please change your avatar babnoy, that is the most tasteless and despicable avatar that I have seen. Someone who entertains such a thing has no respect for himself or those who are have to look at it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Completely unrelated to your "post", please change your avatar babnoy, that is the most tasteless and despicable avatar that I have seen. Someone who entertains such a thing has no respect for himself or those who are have to look at it.


 i think its rather funny... lol damn im a sicko.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Americans









...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I like his avator. The pic was cool too
no matter how many times you see it.
And leave the guy alone he is on p fury
why cant we help out those who need it. 
You people dont even know the guy. Relax
it is a thread. He didnt say he wanted to f*ck
everyone's mother or something. Give him
advice or dont then move on. USA


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the avatar has been out for at least a year but it is still a good one


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> the avatar has been out for at least a year but it is still a good one


 Now those are the words that I'd like to hear from you P45.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Completely unrelated to your "post", please change your avatar babnoy, that is the most tasteless and despicable avatar that I have seen. Someone who entertains such a thing has no respect for himself or those who are have to look at it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

babnoy said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > the avatar has been out for at least a year but it is still a good one
> ...


 my opinion of your avatar and my opinion of you are completely unrelated, trust me


----------



## freakpiranha (Mar 26, 2004)

DUDE!!!! SO YOUR TELLING ME YOUR GOING 2 BUY LIKE A 20,000 GALLON TANK 2 KEEP ONW OF THOSE BIG BOYS! HOW RICH ARE YOU! THOSE THINGS COULD BE DANGEROUS WHEN IT GROWS AND ESCAPES FROM YOUR TANK AND HUETS SOMETHIN!








THAT MONSTER...I FEEDED IT....CARED FOR IT....AND IT REPAYS ME BUY EATING MY DOG!!!! AT LEAST I CUT HIM OPEN W/ A CHAINSAW AND GOT MY DOGS REMANINGD FOR A PROPER BURIEL......


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

freakpiranha said:


> DUDE!!!! SO YOUR TELLING ME YOUR GOING 2 BUY LIKE A 20,000 GALLON TANK 2 KEEP ONW OF THOSE BIG BOYS! HOW RICH ARE YOU! THOSE THINGS COULD BE DANGEROUS WHEN IT GROWS AND ESCAPES FROM YOUR TANK AND HUETS SOMETHIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm sorry to hear that! Just a question though, How did the GAR ate up your DOG? probably the GAR was so hungry cause you're not feeding it and it just so happens that your DOG turned out to be his DINNER.

It goes to show that you're not a responsible owner of your pets! Shame on you!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok guys, this thread has become stupid.

babnoy - the fact is, even if you have the money to buy the tank for one of these fish, you do not know anything about them, it is not a good idea to buy one unless you not only have the space, but the knowledge, and you will not get that kind of knowledge asking such general questions as you have.

P45 - lol

Judazzz - lmao

Polypterus - lol nice photo, got a lighter one, and any "handy links"

the grinch - wrong thread

freakpiranha - caps


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, I've missed out on this thread.... what a shame.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Made the pic lighter, naturally it got fuzzier but I'm avoiding posting a Hick size
pic, (god please either deleate it and add a link to it or make it dinky, sick photo)
I'm not adding any links, if you can not look up Atractosteus spatula then you just
do not need to know, this is the 21st century information abounds, if you can ask
something based on knowledge hey I'll be the first to help,

Some of you people are getting so damned lazy as to expect information on a
platter, Not going to happen from me without equal effort


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

What size tank is that poly?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> What size tank is that poly?


 I think it is around 20' x 20' x8' never measured it so not sure,
I'll get that info


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so hes around 14 feet long?

and that Nice perch must be huge to


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh i see a big ass catfish in there.. And we all know how much P loves his cats..

what species is that?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> so hes around 14 feet long?
> 
> and that Nice perch must be huge to


 I don't think so, that looks like the Belle Isle Aquarium. The gar's eight, maybe nine feet long.

I think that's a jau in the lower right.

-PK


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wow its around 24000 gallons


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

if the tank is 8 feet tall.. these hes well over 10 feet.

i think you may be right.. that does look like a jau.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is that your's poly









jezz Innes, asking for links, your so lazy


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I've posted this before, yes it is at the Belle Isle Aquarium


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

polyp. how big is he?

fantastic fish. they realy are fantastic animals.. i hate ******** who kill them.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> polyp. how big is he?
> 
> fantastic fish. they realy are fantastic animals.. i hate ******** who kill them.


 About 8 1/2 foot, Very Pretty fish,

I can tell you looking at that thing from above
behind the scenes, can send chills down your spine. 
That fishes head is huge. Gotta love Gator gars


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah probably not an alligator gar most likely a florida gar
alligator gars grow up to be like 8 feet even if you were to catch one of these on a fishing rod you wouldnt be able to reel them in
alligator gars are best kept in their natural habitat and admired there

and poly they are freakin' spooky to look at from above my uncle went fishing for those things and he hooked a 6-8 footer it ripped the rod right out of his hands and took off
this year im going fishing for them but i wont keep them since they are not good to eat nor do i have money for mounting them as a decoration which i wouldnt do anyways







gator gars rock rock rock


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I usually fish for Gator gar once a year or so if I can,

I have got one 7 footer, sucker took about 45 minutes to get
close enough to the boat to see and another 20 minutes to get next to the boat,

Funny thing was I was fishing with a bunch of bass fishermen,
They were horrified When I reached down Un-hooked the fish,
kissed it and let it go,

Gar are great sportfish and a hell of a challage to catch,
Longnoses are still my favorite while not having the size of a gator
they are really a challage to catch, and alot of fun.

Fly-fishing for them is a regular weekend past-time of mine

I do not remember if I posted this link here before but
Here is a great Gar fishing site:

http://garfishing.com/


----------

